# Tring to smoke cheese first time



## graniteman (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been reading all of your information on smoking cheese and decided to give a try.  I'm trying Sharp Cheddar & Swiss, and
Hickory & Apple wood. Using my Smokin Tex 1400 w/ a cold plate.


----------



## alelover (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good to me. Great color. Should be awesome in about 2 weeks.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on what looks like a great smoke. It's all good my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow!  Nice color!

That white cheese really changed color!

How long & how heavy was the smoke?

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2011)

That cheese looks really good! Bet it's gonna be hard to wait 2 weeks to get into it.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 21, 2011)

I WENT WITH MY COLD PLATE BOOKLET DIRECTIONS,  I SMOKED THE CHEESE AT 150 FOR 15 MINS., SHUT THE UNIT DOWN, STILL SMOKIN, OPEN UNIT AFTER 90 MINS. CHECKED COLOR, FELT LIKE I  NEEDED TO DO IT ONCE MORE .  THE BOOKLET SAID I COULD DO IT TWICE.   SO I DID, IT LOOKS GOOD TO ME NOW.  WAS VERY EASY, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 2 WEEKS TO BE UP.  I HAVE PURCHASED MORE CHEESE READY TO DO ANOTHER BATCH AFTER I TRY THE 1ST BATCH.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 21, 2011)

THANKS, THE GUYS AT WORK CAN'T WAIT.  MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE MORE


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 21, 2011)

If you can't stand the two weeks just send some here & i'll let you know how it came it


----------



## venture (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks great!  I don't think that Swiss needs two weeks rest.  I bet it doesn't last that long anyway.  LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks Great.. You are going to love it...


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks great.  It's amazing how fast a batch dissappears.  Great job.


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Mar 22, 2011)

looks great! Smoked cheese does not last long around my place.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Graniteman - welcome to SMF. The cheese looks good. You will love it in 2 weeks

That looks like a SmokinTex 1400 smoker you got there. If so it is the same smoker I have. The heat shield plate works pretty well but for about $30 I can help you smoke a whole lot better with that unit. The A MAZN SMOKER fits into the smoker and gives you a consistant smoke source for both hot AND cold smokes. I have been using it for quite a while now and it does what the chunk box cant do. If you want some help send me a PM and I will be glad to help


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome!

Great Looking Cheese!!!

Todd


----------



## andrew82 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice lookin cheese! This is on my to-do list.


----------



## rw willy (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great.  Haven't done Swiss.  Tell us about it in 2 weeks.


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 24, 2011)

the cheese looks great i have done both swiss and Jarlsburg and found for me the two week wait made a big difference. the havati that just came out was outstanding as well. the next batch will have some meunster, any one tried this cheese?


----------



## tommerr (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, ya got me. I love smoked cheese. What is a cold plate? Did I see a tray of ice?


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 24, 2011)

Graniteman,

That is some beautiful cheese, I don't know if I could wait the two weeks, might have to smoke it here at home and take it to the lake house and refrigerate it over there so I did not open up any sealed packages and try it out, that would give me an hour and a half drive from the cheese. LOL!!!   Your doing a fine job graniteman!  Keep up the good work and the Q-View.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## graniteman (Mar 25, 2011)

tommerr said:


> OK, ya got me. I love smoked cheese. What is a cold plate? Did I see a tray of ice?




 I ordered the cold plate with my smokin tex 1400,  it is a metal shelf with insulation in it to keep the heat in the lower chamber .  you put ice in  a container and place it on the the shelf.

the upper chamber stayed at 70 degrees while the bottom was set at 150 degrees to ignite the wood chips.  You can see the plate in the picture under the ice.  Thanks for asking, good luck with your next smoke.

Graniteman


----------



## chef willie (Mar 25, 2011)

nice looking batch of cheese....near the top of my list of things to do next....nice job


----------

